# Remove swirls scratches by machine in Vinyl Stripes Decals Graphics Corvette



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Remove swirls scratches by machine in Vinyl Stripes Decals Graphics Corvette*

Machine polishing vinyl graphics to remove swirls and scratches










*The story...*

This 2015 ZO6 Corvette just got out of the body shop after having the entire passenger side re-painted. As a courtesy to the owner, the body shop washed the car.










Now all the graphics on the hood have swirls, scratches and marring. IN the vinyl. Below I'll show how I removed the swirls. scratches and marring.

*First I'll photo-document the damage.*










*Nice.* rops:





































*Machine polishing vinyl decals*

To do this work I used the FLEX PiXie with a FLEX green 3.5 foam polishing pad and Pinnacle Advanced Swirl Remover.










The Pinnacle Advanced Swirl Remover is a *MEDIUM* cut polish. It's also expensive BUT - it's uses great abrasive technology. Otherwise I couldn't do this type of work on such a *DELICATE material*.










*Love these towels*

Next I wipe off the polish residue using a Forrest Green Edgeless Microfiber Towel.










_*Just look at them thar results!*_










Next I use the Pinnacle Prep Spray to CHEMICALLY STRIP THE SURFACE and after that I applied the Pinnacle Black Label Matte Coating. I applied this to the decals and also the paint. Not sure if it will work on the paint but I think it will be fine.





































_Here's the final results...._



























































































Big Picture

Instead of polishing swirls and scratches out of vinyl graphics it would be much smarter to NOT put them in - in the first place. But it is what it is. Just seems body shops have a history of putting swirls and scratches back into the cars they work on. This really a simple "training" issue. Helps to have clean wash mitts, clean buckets, quality car wash soap, clean drying towels. But I've called on a lot of body shops in my life for training purposes and most don't have these basic essentials so you get what you get.

_The good news..._

The good news is - if something like this happens to you and your car you can fix it. You'll need GREAT abrasive technology. I used a FLEX micro-tool but you could do this type of polishing with a small pad on just about any tool, it's just easier due to the complex type of work this is to actually have a micro-tool.

_Hope this helps others into the future...._


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

More....

Here's a video on my Facebook page showing the swirl removal done *LIVE* and in *real-time*.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

More....

Here's a video on my Instagram page showing the swirl removal done *LIVE* and in *real-time*.

This time it's on the *blue vinyl stripes* on a *2018 Shelby Mustang GT350*


----------

